# Used 2002 M3 and transferring warranty?



## KickinA (Oct 4, 2004)

Hello All,

I'm looking at purchasing a 2002 M3 SMG. Does anyone know what is involved in transferring the warranty over to a new owner? Are there there any restrictions when transferring the warranty? Does the warranty get reduced when transferred over? Also, this M3 got the engine recall work recently. Does this mean the engine now has the 6 year 100k warranty on the engine?

thanks!!


----------



## hayaku (Mar 8, 2003)

i believe the warranty stays with the vin, not the owner... so just go to the dealer and have them verify warranty info by your new vin...

when i sold my m3, the warranty went with the car. i gave the new owner the option of with or without extended warranty that i had bought. if without, the dealer that i bought it from would have to refund me the prorated amount.

it doesn't matter now since bmw awarded extended warranties for the drivetrain...


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

a) The warrnty is on teh car, so it automatically transfers. There is a change of ownership card in the back of the Warranty/Service Manual. Sending this in lets BMW know who currently owns the car for things like Recall and Service Action letters.

b) BMW did NOT extend the warranty on the entire drivetrain. The 6 year/100K mile extended warranty is for theoil lubricated parts of the engine ONLY.

c) BMW does now offer both extended warranties and extended Maintenance Agreements. The extended warranty is a BMW warrany (not third party) that extends the warranty on the entire car to 6 years, 100K. The extended Maintenance Agreement is the part that coverst hings like oil changes, insepctions, brake pads, etc. You can extend this for various longer terms to a max of 6 years, 100K miles. Both can be purchased at any BMW dealer. Shop round and negotiate, they are NOT firm fixed prices, the dealer CAN sell for less.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Pinecone said:


> a) The warrnty is on teh car, so it automatically transfers. There is a change of ownership card in the back of the Warranty/Service Manual. Sending this in lets BMW know who currently owns the car for things like Recall and Service Action letters.
> 
> b) BMW did NOT extend the warranty on the entire drivetrain. The 6 year/100K mile extended warranty is for theoil lubricated parts of the engine ONLY.
> 
> c) BMW does now offer both extended warranties and extended Maintenance Agreements. The extended warranty is a BMW warrany (not third party) that extends the warranty on the entire car to 6 years, 100K. The extended Maintenance Agreement is the part that coverst hings like oil changes, insepctions, brake pads, etc. You can extend this for various longer terms to a max of 6 years, 100K miles. Both can be purchased at any BMW dealer. Shop round and negotiate, they are NOT firm fixed prices, the dealer CAN sell for less.


I believe the extended BMW warranty is only for original owners though


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

atyclb said:


> I believe the extended BMW warranty is only for original owners though


The letter doesn't say that. Since all other warranties and maintenance agreements transfer, I don't see why the extended engine warranty would not.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Pinecone said:


> The letter doesn't say that. Since all other warranties and maintenance agreements transfer, I don't see why the extended engine warranty would not.


sorry, I was referring to your item c), BMW's new extended warranty offering for all cars


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Oh, I would think that once it was purchased it would continue, but it might not be sold to non-original owners.


----------

